# Guitar shops in London??



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I'm going to visit my daughter and I might have some spare time on my hands...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Pretty slim pickings but

John Bellones on York Street close to downtown
The Guitar Shop on Richmond - downtown
Matts Music - on Wellington also close to downtown.
There's also a Walters Music in Masonville Mall but their primary focus is pianos. They do carry low to mid range guitars and peavey amps.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I was in London last week on vacation and dropped into Matt's; they had a good selection of guitars and seemed to be well priced, but no "main stream" brands, just Parker and PRS and Washburn and Hagstrom and a couple of others. I had a great visit and played my first, second and third Parker Drool and a new Hagstrom swede:smile: I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I seem to remember a thread on this last year. One fellow who lived in London said he had to go to Kitchener to find a decent store.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Trust me...nothing worth going out of your way for. But every now and then Rockhouse Music has some neat stuff but it is hit and miss. Lou the owner is a great guy though! But do yourself a favour and pass on The London Guitar Shoppe unless you like crappy service and rude salespeople.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks all, for the replies,...I'll be staying on Waterloo street, close to Richmond and York, so I'll check some of these out. :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

im moving to london next week for school, i plan to hit up bellone's music to check out some guitars and amps


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> Trust me...nothing worth going out of your way for. But every now and then Rockhouse Music has some neat stuff but it is hit and miss. Lou the owner is a great guy though! But do yourself a favour and pass on The London Guitar Shoppe unless you like crappy service and rude salespeople.


 Absolutely


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

mario said:


> Trust me...nothing worth going out of your way for. But every now and then Rockhouse Music has some neat stuff but it is hit and miss. Lou the owner is a great guy though! But do yourself a favour and pass on The London Guitar Shoppe unless you like crappy service and rude salespeople.


You were right about London Guitar Shoppe,...I was there for about 25 minutes, and nobody even acknowledged that I was there...........


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

simescan said:


> You were right about London Guitar Shoppe,...I was there for about 25 minutes, and nobody even acknowledged that I was there...........


 LOL, I told you so! The sad thing is, a few years back before those jerks worked there...it was actually a great store. I don't know how they survive from being fired considering all the potential sales they have lost.


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, I can't figure out how London Guitar Shoppe keeps its doors open. Ultimate classic example of all the wrong things to do in a retail environment. Both those cheeseheads need turpentine enemas.-Eric


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what amps does matt's music carry?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> Yeah, I can't figure out how London Guitar Shoppe keeps its doors open. Ultimate classic example of all the wrong things to do in a retail environment. Both those cheeseheads need turpentine enemas.-Eric


 Hey Eric, LOL...if you need a hand let me know!


----------



## brad22386 (Aug 17, 2008)

*yep*

I went to a guitar shop in london ontario once, i think it was the smaller one,
there wasn't much their just alot of line6 stuff like the spider valve 40 & 100watt amps


----------

